# Lets Get The Meets Ball Rolling



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Right guys - continuing on from the suggestions to get regional meets up and running, I though I'd kick off a "feeler" thread to get some ideas on locations, times and formats for such a meet/meets and see what we can come up with. :thumb: 

As Scotland has been classifed as one region, I would personally suggest splitting into north and south regions - its a big place after all..  The suggestion of mini monthly meets sounds good to me, even if its just a meet up in a local pub/restaurant somewhere for a natter and discussion without demos etc and then on a bi-monthly/quarterly basis, a Scottish meet to incorporate demos as well.

Perhaps we could divide up into a north and south region for monhtly mini meets somewhere - say one in Aberdeen area, one in Edinbrgh/Glasgow area? Just a quick catch up and a natter, and then every couple of months have a large meet centrally located, or perhaps alternate it between north and south? Just throwing ideas around here.  

Now, the cheeky questions.... Does anyone have or know of suitable locations for:

a) Mini-meets: could be simply a country pub with decent car parking?

b) Big-meets: suitable location for parking and indoor space for a couple of cars and some folk for demos, then we could all head off to the pub/for a curry?


Just some thoughts there to get the ball rolling. I for one am more the willing to attend all meets organised up here, especially if at the weekend which I would say would be the best time anyways, most people working during the week. 

Lets hear your ideas folks, please. :thumb: 

(PS - I'm out of the country from 2nd - 14th August)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

another thing - is everyone wanting these meets to be entirely detailing focused or would people be up for karting days etc? :driver:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> another thing - is everyone wanting these meets to be entirely detailing focused or would people be up for karting days etc? :driver:


Oooh, now there's a plan! :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

From a north east point of view - it'd be great if we could get a garaged area of some kind - or better still, an actual detailers unit. I can organise, I just don't know of any detailers up here with premises, and I only have a gazebo!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

well you're welcome at the PB unit, although it may be a bit far!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Clark - we might take you up on the offer!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Hell yeah - Karting  

Although Dave should be banned from entering as he has an unfair power to weight ratio :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Engine_Swap said:


> Hell yeah - Karting
> 
> Although Dave should be banned from entering as he has an unfair power to weight ratio :lol:


Its balanced by my lack of talent!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

PMSL  

Three Sisters in Wigan is a good place for Karting... bit far for you though Dave...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Engine_Swap said:


> PMSL
> 
> Three Sisters in Wigan is a good place for Karting... bit far for you though Dave...


I dont really care about distance.... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I dont really care about distance.... :lol: :thumb:


I should have realised that after this weekend


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd be up for a meet and perhaps go-karting if someone knows a decent track (not knockhill which has a **** go karting track!). I'm told kirckaldy is good.

Happy to travel up to PB as it's good driving country!


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Very good karting place near Haddington called karting indoors. They have a large outdoor and a large indoor track. Also only 15 mins from Edinburgh city centre for going out after.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This needs some carefull thought. Although a great idea to have regular meets, I wonder if attendances will drop if it's only detailing on display. After all there's only so many ways to vary the itinery. Karting is a good idea but is an expense that some may not wish to undertake. That's not to say that it would not be a good event now and then.
What about meeting with other car clubs now and then. Traders and professional detailers could gain some business maybe and the rest of us get to look at some neat cars. If they have premises then we could maybe show them some demos. 

Just a thought. We need to try to keep it interesting. That'll be the key to success.


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Or do we try to take in know events like the BTCC or Superbikes at Knockhill, Truckfest at Ingleston.?

As well as the mini pub / curry nights


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Some good suggestions so far.

To offer something even more central in location there's the Falkirk Wheel car park which is massive. Suitable for mini-meets, checking out cars, banter etc.

Just along the road there's the Beefeater Restaurant also with reasonable sized car park.

Just one suggestion, but it is bang in the centre for Glesga, Edinburgh, Fife, Stirling, Lanarkshire and so on.

For bigger meets, could Star Performance house us again.
For bigger meets, I could even make a big pot of my magic soup - ideal for those slightly colder meets - like just now really.

Cheers,

JOHN


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd be really up for this.

The suggestions above sound ideal to me.

The Falkirk Wheel carpark is massive and in a nice location (nice for some pictures)

I attened the Star Performance meet last time and that was also a good locations, plus the addition of the rolling road would make it a fun day out.


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Liking the idea of Start Performance, not that I'm interested in knowing how few of the ponies actually make it to the wheels . But they'll do allignment as well.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

The Falkirk wheel car park is a good starting place, but not the first Thursday of the month. It has the benefit of Extreme Karting just 2 minutes away.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree with Spitfire in that if we're having a regular monthly meet we need to vary the itinerary to keep up the interest and meeting groups from other forums sounds a good idea.
Since DaveKG is on hols early August should we aim for a quick meet by end July


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'd defo be up for a meet also


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Some great ideas chaps - I do agree its important to vary the themes of the meets, and varying the locations would certainly help with that as well if we can do that.



gerry connelly said:


> Since DaveKG is on hols early August should we aim for a quick meet by end July


Would be great to have a meet by end of July, but I'm booked on details and detail days every weekend until I leave, so please dont rush it on my account. I will happily help set something up even if I cant attend, and then just make the next one... Though perhaps if a group of us fancy meeting up in a restaurant/pub for a wee while one weekday eve to discuss potential meets and ideas for it, that could be good to get something really off and running??

I am also hoping to be able to attend at least the north of Enlgands meets as far as I can, and midlands too while diesel remains at a reasonable price as I really do enjoy detailing meets, I get a buzz out of them. :thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Good shout Dave - I'm a member of a number of other car forums and may be able to drum up support from the like of Tyresmoke (Hi Pellypo!) or Totaltorque.net (who hasn't joined there yet btw - if not then have a look and tell them I sent you - "Cha-cha" on there).

I'd be up for one in September once the new car arrives and karting is a great idea. I've been to Haddington and Kirkcaldy and must admit that Haddington seemed to be the better organised and better track. Nowt wrong with Kirkcaldy though and this may work well with Star as well.

Keep the momentum going guys :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pete330 is a member of the BMW car club IIRC. I attended one of there show and shine events. Nice bunch of guys and gals and some nice cars too. They might be interested.

I've mentioned before about the FALLS OR BRUAR. That's a nice setting with a big big car park. A few miles down the road you've got Blair Atholl and Pitlochry. Nice pubs for lunch, beautiful countryside and good roads.
Pretty central too I think. Just another suggestion!

http://www.pitlochryhotels.co.uk/shopping.htm


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Kart start in bridge of don does good deals on group karting!!!.

Also there is a really good pub at the top of altens (i can`t remember the name of it though , but i`ll find out though!!!)
It has a large parking area and does brilliant pub meals !!
Pints are not bad either !!!.
Would be an ideal location for those travelling up from the south side as they woudn`t have the hassle of getting across the city 

Just an idea or 2 for you 
Cheers
Dave


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I would like to attend at least one meet this year - ive been unable to attend others  lol. 

Karting sounds fun, clydebank has a karting place
Detailing would be great 
Curry night 
Pub garden thing
Knockhill day with stand ??
Bowling
Crazy Golf 

The thing is the meeting place. Where can we meet which is central to everyone. Im a member of the porsche club but only a few are really interested in detailing


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

spitfire said:


> This needs some carefull thought. Although a great idea to have regular meets, I wonder if attendances will drop if it's only detailing on display. After all there's only so many ways to vary the itinery. Karting is a good idea but is an expense that some may not wish to undertake. That's not to say that it would not be a good event now and then.
> What about meeting with other car clubs now and then. Traders and professional detailers could gain some business maybe and the rest of us get to look at some neat cars. If they have premises then we could maybe show them some demos.
> 
> Just a thought. We need to try to keep it interesting. That'll be the key to success.


we had the Mazda MX-5 owners club round to the premises on Sunday and it was a roaring success, we also have the Jaguar owners club and plans for the Porsche ones too etc, all other detailing world members would be more than welcome etc 

Kart start in Aberdeen do great deals for big groups, think its something like £35/40 for 70 odd laps :thumb:

I'm also not too sure whether a meet in July would be ideal/possible as along with Dave - we're far too busy with details etc and myself and Rich are away to Ten of The Best on the last weekend of this month


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I would slaughter the lot of you on the karts, but then you would all go and laugh at my swirl marks....


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd assume therefore you weigh 2 stone and are 4 foot tall then?


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

No, I just cheat.

When the 2 stone guy flies past on the stright I use him as a brake on the next corner.

A quick nod and wave to the Marshall usually prevent a black flag...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cj romeo said:


> No, I just cheat.
> 
> When the 2 stone guy flies past on the stright I use him as a brake on the next corner.
> 
> A quick nod and wave to the Marshall usually prevent a black flag...


not the Kart start marshalls, you cant get away with ANYTHING from my experiences there! :driver: :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cj romeo said:


> No, I just cheat.
> 
> When the 2 stone guy flies past on the stright I use him as a brake on the next corner.
> 
> A quick nod and wave to the Marshall usually prevent a black flag...


You should take up BriSCA F2 racing - then that method of passing is perfectly legal, providing you genuinely dont follow the car in front in, but rather move them to the side to allow you to pass.

BTW, I'm small and pretty lightweight, so dont be using me as a brake


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Kart Start Aberdeen one day in late August?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dunno about late august, but August sounds good?

There's plenty of members up here that will easily make up the numbers im sure.... plus anyone from down south are more than welcome too :thumb:


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

hmm on second thoughts I can't make august at all  carry on


----------



## sorearms (Jun 27, 2007)

Far and away the best karting day is at musselburgh one mile long outdoor track with good twin engine karts. If we get enough of us we could book the track for half the day. It honestly blows kart start out the water. But whatever gets agreed on you can count me in i've been itching to see how the detaiings done properly. I still do it by hand :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Have to agree - I've not tried the outdoor karts but if necessary I'm sure I could get a few names from other sites interested too :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

the faster the karts go the better i say!


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Aye, the faster the better lol!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If there's karting involved, I'd suggest a north vs. south competition. :thumb:


----------



## sorearms (Jun 27, 2007)

Bring it on i'm already running around wrapped in cling film trying to lose some weight. Maybe it would be easier if i just stopped eating pies:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> If there's karting involved, I'd suggest a north vs. south competition. :thumb:


That's no fair Dave. You teuchters have lots of nice roads to practice on.  Down here we canny go any further than 100 yards withoot gettin' stuck at a set o' lights. ............... But then you've got all those sheep to contend with.  Calm down Grizzle and get that smile off your face. :devil: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

"Bringing in the sheep, Bringing in the sheep what do we do before we go to sleep we bring in all the sheep!!"


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> "Bringing in the sheep, Bringing in the sheep what do we do before we go to sleep we bring in all the sheep!!"


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Knew that would bring you out of hiding.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd quite happily attend ALL the karting events if time/dates were suitable :driver:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd also vote for the outdoor track.

Amazing fun in the dry and tricky as hell in the wet!! :driver:


----------



## Zillion (Jul 30, 2007)

cheechy said:


> Good shout Dave - I'm a member of a number of other car forums and may be able to drum up support from the like of Tyresmoke (Hi Pellypo!) or *Totaltorque.net *(who hasn't joined there yet btw - if not then have a look and tell them I sent you - "Cha-cha" on there).


Hello S.:wave:

As he says, if anyone from DW ever wants to join up with one of ours (or hold a joint meet), drop me a line. There is a 900 mile tour of Scotland scheduled (our second) for 2008, a National Meet, and regional meets and events. The more the merrier, and we've no problem hooking up with other forums (well, most anyway).


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, so in summary then... a karting meet looks like is something that folk realy want.  I will be heading away to America in thursday so cannot organise anything personally for the next three weeks while I'm away but will look into some things when I get back if folks dont mind the delay.... Or anyone who knows anyone in karting that may be able to get us a group discount perhaps... (If you dont ask )

Detailing wise, is there any folks who would be interested in a detailing orientated meet with a demo of machine polishing etc... If so, we need to sort a venue and a demo car and a date, and then get together a group. Any thoughts on this, please post up.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Okay, so in summary then... a karting meet looks like is something that folk realy want.  I will be heading away to America in thursday so cannot organise anything personally for the next three weeks while I'm away but will look into some things when I get back if folks dont mind the delay.... Or anyone who knows anyone in karting that may be able to get us a group discount perhaps... (If you dont ask )
> 
> Detailing wise, is there any folks who would be interested in a detailing orientated meet with a demo of machine polishing etc... If so, we need to sort a venue and a demo car and a date, and then get together a group. Any thoughts on this, please post up.


Defo up for a machine polish demo. Maybe see the 80 n 83 in action.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Defo up for a machine polish demo. Maybe see the 80 n 83 in action.:thumb:


For sure... #83 and #80 seem to be largely forgotten about a lot of the time, but they arer damn good...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> For sure... #83 and #80 seem to be largely forgotten about a lot of the time, but they arer damn good...


Would also be up for this, i used the combo on my car but was unsure about things like work time and finishing techniques with the pc.


----------



## jaseb77 (Jul 23, 2007)

I 'd b up for a wee meet, in Falkirk or central scotland


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Yup, I'll definitely be up for a meet somewhere!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Zillion said:


> Hello S.:wave:
> 
> As he says, if anyone from DW ever wants to join up with one of ours (or hold a joint meet), drop me a line. There is a 900 mile tour of Scotland scheduled (our second) for 2008, a National Meet, and regional meets and events. The more the merrier, and we've no problem hooking up with other forums (well, most anyway).


Hello - obviously I would have talked to you about any meet planned sah!

I can attend with PC in the boot (well when I've actually got a car again I suppose.......)


----------



## Iain (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm definitely up for this and love the idea of bi-monthly meets such as karting etc. and monthly local meets for a natter and catchup.

I was in Aberdeen, but now in Edinburgh so I'm looking to familise myself with the folks down here.

You'd be best to start three new threads, North, South, and the National one.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Iain said:


> I'm definitely up for this and love the idea of bi-monthly meets such as karting etc. and monthly local meets for a natter and catchup.
> 
> I was in Aberdeen, but now in Edinburgh so I'm looking to familise myself with the folks down here.
> 
> You'd be best to start three new threads, North, South, and the National one.


Can't see the need for a North/south split TBH. What would it acheive?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I for one are for a split as its not really practical (in my opinion) for say all the people in scotland to meet up in one place every month as its going to mean a fair bit of travelling for some people - at least if there's a north and south divide you can choose to go to one or the other depending on whether you want to travel or not. At least we could have a north and south meet together say every quarter or something?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> I for one are for a split as its not really practical (in my opinion) for say all the people in scotland to meet up in one place every month as its going to mean a fair bit of travelling for some people - at least if there's a north and south divide you can choose to go to one or the other depending on whether you want to travel or not. At least we could have a north and south meet together say every quarter or something?


 I see your point Clark, I'm just a little concerned that by spliting Scotland you split the potential attendees. Maybe not though. We'll see?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I dont think so, not in my opinion anyways - but there's only one way to find out!


----------



## Iain (Jul 7, 2006)

People are lazy...or so I've found from Owner Clubs anyway...people are more likely to attend something more local than having to travel as Clark says. Plus, it makes the competition between North and South more fun for the bigger events, such as karting or even paintball (?)


----------

